# questions?



## drummingman (Mar 3, 2007)

i have been looking into doing boxing for stand up self defense and now im trying to find a style for ground self defense.the big ones that i know of are bjj,judo and wrestling.can you all tell me what are the major differences between them? is judo good for ground fighting?
because of my tendinitis problems i would like a style of ground fighting that is not heavy on joint locks of any kind.from what i know bjj has a lot of them but it also has a lot of stuff that makes it worth taking.is judo or wrestling as good as bjj just with out the joint locks?
it seems that finding a judo or bjj school is not very hard but i don't know if i have ever seen a wrestling school.is there a reason for this? and if wrestling is the way to go where would i look fore a school?
and,does anyone know of any good school in va that you would recommend in the style that you think is the best for ground fighting? i live in the warrenton area and i work in fredericksburg.
and lastly,any thoughts that you want to add having to do with judo,bjj or wrestling would be cool.and any thoughts that you have on which of these styles you think would mix the best with boxing would be cool as well.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi, do you have tendonitis in all your joints? Or just in the wrists or wrists and elbows? If it is just the wrists, most bjj clubs don't do wrist locks very much early on. You should be ok, butstop by the school and ask the instructor or watch a class. Judo will have joint manipulations,as well.


----------



## drummingman (Mar 3, 2007)

the tendinitis is just in both of my wrists.it is on the thumb side of each wrist and it runs up both arms on that side.its also in the thumbs on that outer side.


----------



## MJS (Mar 3, 2007)

drummingman said:


> i have been looking into doing boxing for stand up self defense and now im trying to find a style for ground self defense.the big ones that i know of are bjj,judo and wrestling.can you all tell me what are the major differences between them? is judo good for ground fighting?
> because of my tendinitis problems i would like a style of ground fighting that is not heavy on joint locks of any kind.from what i know bjj has a lot of them but it also has a lot of stuff that makes it worth taking.is judo or wrestling as good as bjj just with out the joint locks?
> it seems that finding a judo or bjj school is not very hard but i don't know if i have ever seen a wrestling school.is there a reason for this? and if wrestling is the way to go where would i look fore a school?
> and,does anyone know of any good school in va that you would recommend in the style that you think is the best for ground fighting? i live in the warrenton area and i work in fredericksburg.
> and lastly,any thoughts that you want to add having to do with judo,bjj or wrestling would be cool.and any thoughts that you have on which of these styles you think would mix the best with boxing would be cool as well.


 
You'd probably find more similarities between BJJ and Judo.  IMO, their ground game is more expanded than what you'd see in Wrestling.  This of course is not to say that Wrestling is not good, as there were quite a few Wrestlers that entered the UFC and gave their opponents a hard time.  Look at Severn and Coleman when they first entered.  Great takedowns and control, but thats all they could do.  Submissions seemed foreign to them.  Since then it seems that the wrestlers have added in submission work to their game.  

If I had to choose between the 3, I'd go with BJJ.  As always, check them all out and see what you like best. 

Mike


----------

